

Tell HN: Use Windows Built-in screen recorder - ghettoeinstein

Just hit run and type in &quot;psr.exe&quot; or &quot;psr&quot;. I have tried on Windows 7, I can not attest for later or earlier versions of Windows. Thanks!
======
mschuster91
Not exactly a screencaster, but definitely this is cool...

